
Russian Journalist Charged for ‘Controlling Minds’ with ‘1984’ Reference - onetimemanytime
https://www.themoscowtimes.com/2019/07/09/russian-journalist-charged-for-controlling-minds-with-1984-reference-a66336
======
100100010001
Holy shit! Thought police are officially realized! (Ironic, right?)

